# Do You Have to Change Your Oil Every 3,000 Miles?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> To quickly answer the inquiry posed in this article’s title, NO! Modern vehicles do not need to have their crankcase lubricant exchanged every 3,000 miles. However, there are caveats and you need to be aware of them. We’ll explore these in greater detail after the jump so go ahead and click the link. We’ll wait for you.
> 
> These days the 3,000-mile oil-change interval is generally unnecessary, but this hasn’t stopped garages and repair shops from perpetuating the myth. And why shouldn’t they? It keeps you coming back for regular service.
> 
> ...


For more about this story, Do You Have to Change Your Oil Every 3,000 Miles? please visit AutoGuide.com.


----------



## millenium (Jan 11, 2014)

How much oil ( if any ) was added in the 25,000 mile test to keep the oil at its starting level ?


----------

